
Ask HN: How to monetize free content? - hhrowuu
What are ways besides ads and affiliate links to monetize free educational content, targeted at entrepreneurs?
======
sempron64
Patreon. Product sponsorships from SaaS companies (I assume you mean banner
ads). Paywalled content

